# 2014 Toth boer Kids



## toth boer goats

It was very busy for me, all 31 kids, born within 1 weeks time. 28 kids alive

Had 3 losses, I don't like loss, but, it happens sometimes.
I haven't lost any in years and it seems to be a bad year for a lot of us, sadly 

The paint Buck kid is Crossfire's (4th kid), top row.


----------



## nancy d

Whoa what a busy week. That Crossroads boy is awesome!
Congrats on all the big new kids, it's been a tough kidding year all around it seems.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks Nancy D


----------



## agilitymaster01

So adorable! I wish I had them all. lol


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

I love the one of the boy taking a pee and looking at it like, "well, would you look at that...!" They are so interested and proud of their first little moments, lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Those are all very nice kids. COngrats! My favorite is the last one on the right in second row. He is really strutting his stuff!


----------



## KW Farms

Oh Pam!! They're gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats Pam!! They all look great!  such cute little faces


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

WOW!!!! Nice looking stocky bunch you have there! (I want them all! :lol Sorry about the losses. ):


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't envy your week but WOW! What a great crop of kids. They just look super!


----------



## OakHollowRanch

Sorry about the losses, but congrats on all of the healthy kids. They are adorable. It's too bad you don't sell market wethers, I would definitely buy one from you if you did.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

OH MY GOSH!!! I told myself, don't go there, you'll regret it! Then I clicked on this thread and I can't stop looking at the cuteness!!!!  Sorry about the 3 that didn't make it, but the rest are so sweet!


----------



## DMSMBoers

Talk about a nice kid crop. Those babies are outstanding Pam. Love the one with a cape down his front legs standing so square. Congrats on all those nice babies!


----------



## nchen7

oh my they are super duper cute!!! I love the first one, Crossfire's baby (the paint with the white tip tail...so cute!), and the last one. sorry for the three that didn't make it...


----------



## TrailsEnd

Lovely kids!!! How many of each sex? Keeping or selling the kids? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

on my screen there is three rows of three then a 4th row of just one pic. So second row second pic or middle pic, I love that one with the wide stance in the front and dark head and shoulders. I don't know if it is a doeling or buckling but I really like it.


----------



## sassykat6181

Gorgeous kids! Almost makes me want boers!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Congrats. They are all adorable. I really love the solid and crossroads buckling. But is take any of them.  It makes me really want to get boers now.

Sorry about the loss as well.


----------



## toth boer goats

TrailsEnd said:


> Lovely kids!!! How many of each sex? Keeping or selling the kids?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thanks
15 bucklings
13 Doelings

Might keep a couple, but the rest are for sale. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats

NubianFan said:


> on my screen there is three rows of three then a 4th row of just one pic. So second row second pic or middle pic, I love that one with the wide stance in the front and dark head and shoulders. I don't know if it is a doeling or buckling but I really like it.


Buckling :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you to everyone. 

I color code my kids, it makes it easier when buyers come take a look.
Pink tags Doelings
Yellow tags Bucklings

The last one pictured is the only Doe I put up,oops, all the others are bucklings, she wanted to pose for the picture, it was so cute, LOL


----------



## NubianFan

I thought that one looked like a buckling but at that angle couldn't be sure. He is nice boy. They all are but he is my fav from the pics.


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous Pam  What is it about Boer babies ?? They always look like they are sparkling clean and shiny 
I couldnt pick a favorite one , so just send them all to me :hugs::-D

Sorry about the ones you lost :hug:


----------



## BrileyGoats

awesome beautiful kids!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Wow, those are some amazing kids, Pam! So stout and meaty already!  
One of these years I will have to get a kid from you!


----------



## Jessica84

And who is third row on the left??? That one has a fancy little chest. They are all so nice looking. Good job crossfire  I'm sorry you had losses  I hate losses too and I'm sorry you had them....but dang look at the fancy suckers you did get.


----------



## robin4

DMSMBoers said:


> Talk about a nice kid crop. Those babies are outstanding Pam. Love the one with a cape down his front legs standing so square. Congrats on all those nice babies!


I agree, they are a VERY outstanding group. Awesome!!!!


----------



## kramsay

Ohh my gosh those are some amazing kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikesell04

Love!!! So cute!!! Seeing them makes me wish I would have done bore instead of minis.. They are Great looking kids!!!


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## Tenacross

hallsthirdacrefarm said:


> I love the one of the boy taking a pee and looking at it like, *"well, would you look at that.*.


Ha. Great caption.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Gorgeous babies Pam!!! Congrats!!  Love the paint.


----------



## toth boer goats

Jessica84 said:


> And who is third row on the left??? That one has a fancy little chest. They are all so nice looking. Good job crossfire  I'm sorry you had losses  I hate losses too and I'm sorry you had them....but dang look at the fancy suckers you did get.


Are you referring to the one with a cape down his front legs standing so square? If so that is a buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks again everyone. I love the kiddo's and they are so sweet. 

They do stay white, white, clean, as babies, well after they dry anyway, LOL 

Another thing about Boers and minis, they are easier to get you whole hand and arm in there to help them if needed. 
But minis are super cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Wow...lotsa babies!! They are all so cute


----------



## Mikesell04

I'm in love with these Boer babies!!! I might have to get a couple girls.. Of course I can't have a buck because of my minis.. I just love how stocky they are too.. Like they are born buff  gorgeous 


TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## sassykat6181

Sorry if this comes out wrong......but do you sell for pets or meat?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

Oh. My. Goodness. Gracious. They are so perfectly stocky and stout! I want all of them. What's the chance that you're moving to Pennsylvania?


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch

Pam do you ship? I'm looking for a doeling to add to my herd.


----------



## HorsePrerace

Great pics! Thx for posting.


----------



## springkids

That paint is absolutely to die for. They look great. What a nice kid crop.

I am NOT jealous..I am NOT jealous...I am NOT jealous.....


----------



## toth boer goats

sassykat6181 said:


> Sorry if this comes out wrong......but do you sell for pets or meat?


It doesn't come out wrong at all. Theses are suppose to be meat goats. 

Usually, I sell as breeders and show stock, but, if we get some that are not up to par, yes, we do sell as pets or meat.

It all depends on the goat.


----------



## toth boer goats

SMB_GoatHerd said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Gracious. They are so perfectly stocky and stout! I want all of them. What's the chance that you're moving to Pennsylvania?


LOL, we aren't moving there unfortunately.


----------



## toth boer goats

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Pam do you ship? I'm looking for a doeling to add to my herd.


Yes, we do.

We shipped to Alaska before, on continental airlines.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all the nice things you have to say about my kids. 

Not jealous, jealous LOL, too funny. :slapfloor:


----------



## sassykat6181

toth boer goats said:


> It doesn't come out wrong at all. Theses are suppose to be meat goats.
> 
> Usually, I sell as breeders and show stock, but, if we get some that are not up to par, yes, we do sell as pets or meat.
> 
> It all depends on the goat.


 Well I've been fiddling with the idea of meat goats for a little over a year now. We have a very large local ethnic population and a lack of meat goats in our area to satisfy them  I drove almost an hour to buy goat meat from a woman and it was frozen. Delicious!!!!! My husband is a lamb lover and he said "I never knew this is what I've been missing my whole life!" He's 36 LOL. Now I know that if I were to get into it, I'd be flying to you in CA to buy stock


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, we do.
> 
> We shipped to Alaska before, on continental airlines.


When will you be updating your website with your doeling photos? and Is it too late to be put on the waiting list?


----------



## toth boer goats

sassykat6181 said:


> Well I've been fiddling with the idea of meat goats for a little over a year now. We have a very large local ethnic population and a lack of meat goats in our area to satisfy them  I drove almost an hour to buy goat meat from a woman and it was frozen. Delicious!!!!! My husband is a lamb lover and he said "I never knew this is what I've been missing my whole life!" He's 36 LOL. Now I know that if I were to get into it, I'd be flying to you in CA to buy stock


If you have a market there for goat meat, that is the best thing to get into for you.

I have different options, all my goats registered FB. So, if I want to sell registered, non papered breeders, Meat or at times, pets. I have all options open there. When they arise.

Sell on the hoof you get more, by the lb, if you are going to sell packaged meat, it must be stamped USDA.

Be aware some states, will not allow a buyer to kill a goat on your property, I know some ethnics groups as a ritual, will kill them there on sight. If you rather not deal with that or it is illegal, let the buyer know, it is not allowed.

Supply in demand, if you are the only one around that has it, it will definitely be a good deal.

Be sure of your prices per lb at the time you are selling it. Auctions near you is one place to check. But then again, if you are the only one that has it, you may get better prices for that demand.:chin:


----------



## toth boer goats

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> When will you be updating your website with your doeling photos? and Is it too late to be put on the waiting list?


Have you looked at the new kids page on my site lately? I did update a few days ago.

28 kids and trying to get pics of each with the tags showing at times is hard, but when the time comes, when I price them, it is a lot of work to separate and know who is who, LOL :hammer:

Pink tags is girls and yellow is boys. We color code them easier when buyers come look. Although sometimes, my camera shows a boy as a girl front the tag, when it isn't that color at all. 

Never too late to be on the waiting list, email me what you are wanting. I don't have any paints or solid does available though, but, have some pretty traditionals.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch

toth boer goats said:


> Have you looked at the new kids page on my site lately? I did update a few days ago.
> 
> 28 kids and trying to get pics of each with the tags showing at times is hard, but when the time comes, when I price them, it is a lot of work to separate and know who is who, LOL :hammer:
> 
> Pink tags is girls and yellow is boys. We color code them easier when buyers come look. Although sometimes, my camera shows a boy as a girl front the tag, when it isn't that color at all.
> 
> Never too late to be on the waiting list, email me what you are wanting. I don't have any paints or solid does available though, but, have some pretty traditionals.


Totally understand mine never stay still for a photo session. I was only asking because I only saw like 5 photos with pink tags so I was just curious. I just sent you an email.:stars:


----------



## Mamaboyd

they are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## TDG-Farms

I wasnt going to read through this thread cause I didnt think I could take hearing about more babies being born.... but I did  Grats on a pretty good successful year. And ya, tough year all around from what I have heard.


----------



## liz

Oh my... and here I am a wreck when I have only 3-4 does due to freshen 
Beautiful kids Pam, I'm amazed at just how chunky those little butts are from the time they hit the ground!

Yes, it does seem as though the last few months have been hard on many and when losses happen, it makes seeing those healthy kids and mama's that much more special :hugs:


----------



## burtfarms

Beautiful babies!! Congratulations I hope to build a herd like that soon! my does are hopefully going to the Buck in june-July. Hope to post some pics this fall- winter!


----------



## Goats Rock

Beautiful kids! Boer kids look so stocky and healthy! (and huggable!) Sorry to hear about your losses.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks all. :grouphug:

I appreciate the comments and support very much.

I love boer babies, they are adorable and when they play, it makes the day worth while. :smile:


----------

